# Medion akoya laptop



## kimberiris88 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a Medion Akoya laptop that will not boot up, when powered on it just sits there, I hit Esc it goes to the next page:632K ram Passed, 1662M Extended RAM Passed,1024 KB L2 ache, System and Video Bios "shadowed:" hit F2 for set up and it sits there for a min and kicks it's self back off. I can not get it to boot up at all, keeps kicking me off??? Help!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What the model number of the laptop? Is it out of warranty?

Start the laptop and try and enter the BIOS (Setup Menu) by pressing F2.

Check the memory modules and try booting the laptop with one installed at a time, swapping after each attempt.


----------



## kimberiris88 (Jun 8, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> What the model number of the laptop? Is it out of warranty?
> 
> Start the laptop and try and enter the BIOS (Setup Menu) by pressing F2.
> 
> Check the memory modules and try booting the laptop with one installed at a time, swapping after each attempt.


 
It won't even start up?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take a look at the troubleshooting steps below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

